# Is she pregnant??...PHOTO HEAVY



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a 3-4 yr old pygmy. I have no clue as to when she could have been bred if she is. I had a lot of trouble keeping mr. buck out of the girls pen. She never seemed to be very interested in him, but you never know. I bought her a year ago and the previous owner says that she has had 2 sets of triplets. Her bag is full of colostrum, but she is not as tight as others i have seen on here. and she seems to lie down quite a bit when she is usually up and about all day long. She has become more affectionate as she has always been stand-offish with me until this week. These pictures are in no particular order and were taken the last three days. She seems pregnant sometimes, then sometimes she doesn't. I'm new to the goat world and would like some honest feedback. I have her in an area alone because she was getting more and more irritable toward the other goats and seemed to want away from them.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

She is definately pregnant looking to me.
If she has milk in her udder and is displaying those signs she is pregnant.
It even sounds like she could be due soon.
That white/cream goo could be a sign of getting closer to kidding or starting pre-labor
It could be a while yet though. Some start discharging days or weeks pre-kidding.
Her udder (not too good with pygmies) look like it could fill a lot more, but she could do that within hrs or a few days before kidding.

Keep an eye on her and happy kidding! ;-)

Also with goats you don't go by look. A goat can not look pregnant at all and pop out twins.
I have a doe that is due in 2 weeks at most and doesn't look pregnant at all. But I know she is because of her udder.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for replying..the reason i say "look" is that her right side will look like she has a growth, lol, at times, then others it doesn't at all...she did have some yellowish mucus earlier today...Being that she isn't a ff, i just don't want to miss it, since things tend to go quicker with more experienced does...i know it isn't always the case, but things should be easier since my buck is much smaller than the buck she was bred to before..he was massive, compared to my little guy...at least i hope she does...I'm beginning to think that there is no such thing as "normal" with goats..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From the pics..she looks to be a pygmy/nigerian cross and going by her udder...she has a couple weeks yet, that udder will fill up to pretty near 3x the size it is now. Whatever you do, do not try to milk her...the teats are sealed and if you do express anything out of them you are removing the plug that keeps bacteria out of her udder.

Also...with 2 sets of triplets before, her belly ligaments are stretched and she will fool you with trying to guess how many, if she's at least 3 months, 4 months is better...you will be able to feel kid movement if you place your hand low on her right side, it's easier to feel kids if she has a full rumen.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've always known deep inside that she had nigerian in her. The shape of her head and horns and her size in general compared to my others is very different...
I have felt some movement today since i posted. She is very touchy and it's difficult to get her to stand still to feel of her belly..and i couldn't milk her if i wanted to...she was very upset just by my touching her udder the other day when i saw the colostrum. i was trying to not get my hopes up, but i'm so excited...The boer i rescued died after a week of falling in love with him..i have never been more devastated in my life over an any animal..and i grew up on a farm..that little bugger just didn't get any colostrum from his mom and didn't have any antibodies...(he was never in contact with my other goats) i did all i could and he clung to me as long as he could..i held his body for 2 hours just rocking him and praying for him to breathe...
So some new life around here (praying for a little boy to wether) would be definitely welcome...thanks for the replies..i really appreciate any information i can get.. :kidblue:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh bless your heart re: your little baby boer  I will surely pray that you get your little wether to help your heart :hug: Keep us posted...ok? :greengrin:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you..she is definitely showing more signs of early labor..stringy mucus at times, rubbing her body on everything in her pen, barely eating, obvious discomfort, the ligs are very soft at this point, and she doesn't want me to leave her. The bag is definitely tighter than before. She is chewing the wood in her house though, definitely something she's never done before...i don't think she's slept more than an hour at a time for several days now..fingers crossed that everything is ok with her delivery. i worry that if she only has one in there that chances of him being breech is more likely since she has always carried trips...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

well, for some reason bloat and early toxemia symptoms can be very similar to early labor for a newbie...this seemed to be the case with her as we've had an abundance of fresh spring greenery and she gorged herself...i was extremely concerned about toxemia symptoms as she had a cold...i gave her penicillin g and thankfully, her runny nose and cough cleared up and didn't get worse, but since her appetite was gone, i supplemented with nutri drench and molasses water until she regained her appetite..which when she did..she did with vengeance and nearly overate herself to death...thanks a bunch to milk of magnesia and baking soda...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fortified Vit B complex ...can help with appetite.... Under the skin.... glad she is doing good... :thumb: :hug:


----------

